# Seeking Large Toy, small mini



## FirstTimePoodleMom (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi, I live in NW washington and am looking for a toy or small mini. This will primarily be a pet home, although I do enjoy training classes and I want the option to show obedience. The reason for a small poodle is that my hubby works away from home, and he complained I never came to visit when I had big dogs, so with a small poodle, I can take on carryon. The standard size carriers are 11" in height. Any color expect white or light colors. It rains a lot here therefore it can get muddy LOL All my dogs in the past have been very well trained, and my Venus, who passed away in sept :-(( , saved 5 people during her tracking carrier. We certified years back when we lived in Springfield MO.
Please be genetic tested, wonderful easy going temperment.

Thanks everyone.....


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Hello and welcome!

It is much easier to find a large toy than a small mini, in my opinion. Plus, since you are looking to fly with your poodle, you really do want a toy. Minis for the most part are going to be just too big to fit under the seat per regulations. See this excellent website on traveling with your dog: In-cabin carriers » Dog Jaunt This particular link takes you to a page on the site that discusses a woman trying to fit her tall mini under a seat and all the steps she needed to take. It helps you get an idea of some of the barriers you will find when you get a dog above 10 lbs.

How far are you willing to go for a well-bred health-tested poodle? In Washington I know of Farthing Poodles. You can also check out Clarion and Sharbelle in California. There are a lot of toy breeders in Texas. Give us a bit more information and we can make better suggestions.

Be sure to check out the stickie on how to buy a puppy: Buying a puppy safely - the basics


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Farthing might have some good options for you:






Nursery - Farthing Poodles







farthingpoodles.com





I can't stay on their website any longer or I'm going to have to get one for myself!! Ack!


----------



## FirstTimePoodleMom (Jan 29, 2020)

I would certainly look in other states, although with the Corona virus making travel, even for pet nanny, quite challenging. I will certainly check out Farthing and the others you mentioned. Thanks for the reads as well!! Thank you!


----------

